# Hummid Frost



## Jot (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
Felt like i hadn't done a FOTD in a while so thought i'd post my look from work yesterday 

All mac make up :

Face:
select moistureblend foundation
select moisturecover concealer
select sheer loose powder
tenderling blush
northern lights MSF

Eyes:
bare study paint pot
Phloof e/s
hummid e/s
shroom e/s
brule e/s
shade f/l
black zoomlash 
Brow set clear

Lips:
pink edge l/g pencil
Plink l/s

















Thanks for looking as always x


----------



## frocher (Oct 18, 2007)

Gorgeous, I love the glasses and you have a fantastic smile.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 18, 2007)

You look really beautiful, i will have to copy this look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....runs off to get make-up and mirror


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2007)

wow this is beautiful!! you look lovely i also like the glasses!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 18, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## Jot (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks xx


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 18, 2007)

*~*Very pretty!!!! I love the lips!!!*~*


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!  You look so pretty in the last picture!


----------



## CriDuCoeur (Oct 18, 2007)

very pretty! and NICE HAIRCUT!!!!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 18, 2007)

This is sooo pretty, i love the glasses btw


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 18, 2007)

very pretty & fresh looking.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 18, 2007)

You are so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your haircuts really cute too!!!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 18, 2007)

So very pretty!


----------



## XShear (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the subtle-ness of it all.


----------



## Jot (Oct 19, 2007)

thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## entipy (Oct 19, 2007)

This is wonderful!


----------



## glamdoll (Oct 20, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

I love how subtle it is! I often speak with people who are afraid of bold colors thinking that it has to be a sort of in-your-face kind of look. But this proves that you can take very bold colors and use them subtly and create a gorgeous look! 

Btw, your glasses are awesome!


----------



## chazza (Oct 20, 2007)

love the glasses!


----------



## Jot (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_I love how subtle it is! I often speak with people who are afraid of bold colors thinking that it has to be a sort of in-your-face kind of look. But this proves that you can take very bold colors and use them subtly and create a gorgeous look! 

Btw, your glasses are awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks for all the lovely comments. Glad you all like my glasses


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 20, 2007)

You look awesome, I'm always lost with what to do with humid and this looks ace. Plink looks really good on you as well, for some reason I always thought it was a more pearly pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its so pretty! I want


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 20, 2007)

pretty


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 20, 2007)

shade f/l= LOVE!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 21, 2007)

This is awesome! I love your hair too!


----------



## pichima (Oct 21, 2007)

love it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 21, 2007)

I love this!  You look so beautiful and fresh!  That blush looks amazing on you!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Feb 13, 2008)

Your hair is gorgeous


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 13, 2008)

so pretty ...and i love your glasses too =)


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 13, 2008)

Bravo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look wonderful with and without the glasses.


----------



## belldandy13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i LOVEEE LOVE LOVEEEEEEEE this look on you!


----------



## aalore (Feb 16, 2008)

this is a very nice soft look!


----------

